# freebsd-update?



## amandus57 (May 3, 2014)

Hi if I go `freebsd-update fetch` in terminal emulator (xfce terminal) it says command don´t exist, but if I go out from X in to console F1 for example it is working, I think there is something with my path somewhere but where must I edit and how?

Thanks :h


----------



## trh411 (May 3, 2014)

Run freebsd-update(8) as the @root user.


----------



## amandus57 (May 4, 2014)

That is what I always do as root, but this morning I try `/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch` everything just fine and working. It seems that /usr/sbinnot is in path somewhere, but where?


----------



## trh411 (May 4, 2014)

Make sure /usr/sbin is in the list of paths in the set path statement in /root/.cshrc.


----------



## amandus57 (May 4, 2014)

I found the problem, in my loginmanager slim the path in slim.conf was wrong. Now it is working.

Thanks.


----------

